# Service schedule



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

I understand the new 2012 models have 12mont 9k servicing schedule

Once previous models warranty has expired will anyone be looking to follow suit with the 2012 models with the 12 month service schedule rather than the 6 monthly or is this not a good idea?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The MY11 had the same 12 month/9k miles service intervals.

It is tempting for low milage cars to get it done yearly, but certainly not while under warranty for me.
If I was doing maybe 6000 miles a year or less I'd consider it.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

As stated in another thread, I guess for some people it will depend on the extended warranty terms?


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Changing the service schedule will cause no end of hassle when it comes to selling a pre 2011 car in my opinion.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTR Bro said:


> Changing the service schedule will cause no end of hassle when it comes to selling a pre 2011 car in my opinion.


Once it's out of warranty I can't see it making a big difference, certainly not as much as the savings in servicing, i.e. half.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure Ive just seen an R35 2 year warranty extension from Nissan at £6500!!?? Really? 10% of the cars price?!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

waltong said:


> I'm sure Ive just seen an R35 2 year warranty extension from Nissan at £6500!!?? Really? 10% of the cars price?!


Holy sh1t balls you could do some serious repairs for that kinda money


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe im just put out by the fact that the new ones can be serviced yearly, what could the reason be for this a good explination would help me out here?

£6.5k for extended warrenty - dosent say much for Nissans confedence in the product

come on Nissan address these issues im sure everyone thinks the same


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

m4rc1980 said:


> Maybe im just put out by the fact that the new ones can be serviced yearly, what could the reason be for this a good explination would help me out here?


You won't find one....engine and trans mechanically identical bar turbo inlet pipes...No good reason not to change schedule for older cars other than reducing stealers revenue stream.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

£6500! What a joke. Mind you, it's no surprise is it.

I'm certainly considering dropping the six monthly services once mine's out of warranty. It's a 59 plate with 8500mls on, yet it's been serviced every six months. It was serviced just before I stored it for the Winter and when it comes out again it's due another service! That's utter madness and a complete waste of money! I'll be glad when it's out of warranty.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to double check. It's an option on the MY11 car config GTR site. 
4th year for £2,658 or 4th & 5th @ £6,598! Madness!

Update: Apparentley Nissan Care will offer a lower price for low mileage users and/or cover limitations.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Been thinking about it and I might even consider just having the one service next year as I won't be doing more than 2-3000 from April-November and warranty expires in Nov anyway.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Once it's out of warranty I can't see it making a big difference, certainly not as much as the savings in servicing, i.e. half.


If I went to look at a used car and the service wasn't as per intended I would be put off. I understand this is me being anal. Having said that, even though my car is meant to be serviced yearly it will no doubt have mid service oil and filter changes. I've done this with all my cars and they always sell instantly because the care of the car always shows through to a potential buyer.

In addition I always do an oil change pre and post any track action even though I accept I drive like a girl compared to most people. To over service must be better than under servicing?


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

GTR Bro said:


> If I went to look at a used car and the service wasn't as per intended I would be put off.


+1 I've looked at at a lot of high value cars in the past and walked away as to me this is a sure way of someone trying to save a few quid and a can possibly be an indicator they've cut corners elsewhere imho. If someone has done a small mileage and the cars been garaged then it's understandable, if they haven't bothered because "the newer ones don't need serviced as much" then it isn't. This isn't just a Nissan thing, Subaru changed from 6 to 12 month services after a MY change, 996 turbos changed at MY04 from annual to 2 annual service with no changes at all. The cost of the service is small compared to the depreciation you've already suffered and if your car is standard then it makes it a lot harder to sell back to trade/HPC especially when there is plenty of choice available to them imho but you pays your money and takes your choice!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry but +2

When I call up for cars, I ask them to list the service book stamps and I write them down. If they aren't reasonably on time and within mileage restrictions, I don't even bother to look. But thats just me 

Recently I heard about a BMW dealer taking a part ex of a mini which had a service missing and the quote for part ex changed by many hundreds of pounds :bawling:


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a 59 plate about 2 weeks ago on first ringing up on the car they told me it had missed the 18 months services, Which really put me off at first but the car was everything i was look for colour,spec,ect .On speaking to them about this service the person had acordding to the dealer been working away for over 10 months and on checking the history the car had done only 800 miles in the space of the year covering the 3rd service. He had not done this to save money i don't think as him being the first owner he spent over £4000 on extras when he bought the car on add ons. The dealers wrote me a letter saying that nissan HPC would cover the remainder of the warranty so i ended up buying the car and i am really very happy with it. Imo if you are not doing the miles the small service it not needed, Think its just to make money for nissan. How many standed cars do we know of that have had major faults.

I'm not saying its dos not affect the resale as i got £1300 off the car on this base and the car is mint with low miles, But do you need to do the small service if the cars not doing the miles i say no. That is just my opinion.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

gaz41uk said:


> I bought a 59 plate about 2 weeks ago on first ringing up on the car they told me it had missed the 18 months services, Imo if you are not doing the miles the small service is not needed,
> 
> do you need to do the small service if the cars not doing the miles i say no. That is just my opinion.


I thought the 18 month service was one of the big ones with including the change of the trans oil, so i definitely would have wanted that one completing


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

maxxwaxx said:


> I thought the 18 month service was one of the big ones with including the change of the trans oil, so i definitely would have wanted that one completing


I agree, if you are doing low miles and do change to annual servicing you have to make sure that everything from both 6 month services is done when it goes in once a year.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

maxxwaxx said:


> I thought the 18 month service was one of the big ones with including the change of the trans oil, so i definitely would have wanted that one completing


It had the 1st one done at 1149 miles, then it had a G1 (6 months) at 3470 with gear box oil change, 

Then the G2 (12 moths) at 7979 miles and the last when i collected the car which was a G3 (24 months) service at 8854 at a cost of £738.60 (dealer covered). 

So 875 miles in 1 year do's that really need a service.

I know it looks nice on paper but i very much doubt it will have any affect to the car.I may be wrong.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If it had a gearbox oil change at G1 then I'd try and find out why.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> If it had a gearbox oil change at G1 then I'd try and find out why.


Am saying that because i can see x2 oils on the service a OW40 1LTR GTR qty (2) and a GTR OW40 4LT oil qty (1). I thought the 1LTR was the gearbox is it not ? Or is it just that the car takes 6 litres ?.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The engine oil is 5 litres - OEM spec is Mobil 1 0W40 so no transmission oil which is vastly different rating.

I think you need to do some reading!!

D


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

so why has the car on 2 services had 6 litres of OW40 and i do read the forum thank you.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

gaz41uk said:


> so why has the car on 2 services had 6 litres of OW40 and i do read the forum thank you.


GTR takes around 5 litres of engine oil, with another litre to flush out old oil.

0W40 is engine oil, and you need around 8 litres of tranny fluid which will be listed as GR6 fluid.

Sounds like you've just had engine oil changes.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> GTR takes around 5 litres of engine oil, with another litre to flush out old oil.
> 
> 0W40 is engine oil, and you need around 8 litres of tranny fluid which will be listed as GR6 fluid.
> 
> Sounds like you've just had engine oil changes.



Thank you were not all mechanics and with just having bought the car not upto full speed on whats ,what . Cheers again for the info.


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

I was told 5.5litres of engine oil so that makes sense.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

gaz41uk said:


> so why has the car on 2 services had 6 litres of OW40 and i do read the forum thank you.


I meant your manuals that come with the car - all the info on the various fluids used is there.

D


----------



## Dave Gibbs (Sep 26, 2011)

*GTR R35 2009 black edition Services*

I've found the cost of servicing to be ridiculous
I bought my car from Desire in Norwich when in 2011.
Only to find no G1 or G2 service had not been carried out (that's what you get when you believe a car salesman) despite the origanal owner prepaying £7k for the first 3 years services...
It cost me over £1,700 to get it fixed for warranty purposes.
Its due the G3 service next month and Glyn Hopkins are quoting £1,500 plus MOT
Last year it cost me:
£800 for front brakes
£1,700 to update the service history
£1,500 to replace all 4 tyres (Nissan were quoting £3,200)
I dropped the Dunlop's for Bridgestone (my car will never be on atract day and no way I will ever drive it anywhere near the 193 mph)
£124 wiper blades !!
I used to own a Subaru WR1 and even the normal service & performance services (every 6 months) only cost £250 & £500
I***8217;ve come to the conclusion Nissan are just in for the money and cant justify such exorbitant charges
They also quoted £6,800 for and extended 2 year warranty (Warranties Direct quoted £800)


----------

